# New (both to this forum and to fresh bean grinding/brewing)



## RomTownTon (Aug 27, 2015)

Good afternoon Ladies and gentlemen.

I just joined this forum.

I'm fairly new to home-brewing coffee etc.

I recently got a 6 cup Bialetti Express, which I've promptly fallen in love with. For now, I'm using pre-ground coffee, brewing a batch, pouring it into a mug and swigging on that (which my Italian friend at work finds horrifying).

I have a conical bean grinder (and am just waiting for my beans to turn up so I can start on that). I'm looking into getting a vintage burr grinder eventually (probably), but waiting to see how it all goes (any advice/links/warnings welcome).

Similarly, any advice on interesting things to try with a Bialetti Moka pot etc. always appreciated, though I'm sure I'll see something on her on my wanderings.

Anyway, hello all!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RomTownTon (Aug 27, 2015)

Many thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

welcome tom

whats next on your to-buy list?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, I like my Moka pot - saves me waiting for my espresso machine to warm up if I'm going out etc.

Why does your Italian friend find it horrifying? Is it because you aren't using it just for breakfast time?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Number one tip is to make sure you add pre boiled water into the coffee pot. This means the metal does not heat up to the same degree and burn the coffee. Heat quick and then cool slow. I think there is even something called the ice bath method it might be worth investigating - not done it myself.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I meant heat quick and cool quick....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/17771852-moka-pot-brew-guide


----------

